# Arbitrary Channel Remapping



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Over in the S3 forum, a lot of people are looking for the ability to manually map unencrypted QAM channels, so they can use them without CableCards. I think that's great, but I want to go beyond that: I want the ability to arbitrarily remap any channel to any number.

Let's say your cable company carries an analog channel on 4, and a digital version of the same channel on 807. The digital channel carries the same programming, and always looks better. You never want to watch 4. But you have a hard enough time remembering it's on 807, and the rest of your family never can. With arbitrary remapping, you could go into the Tivo's channel list, go to 807, and tell it "display this channel as 4". (You'd also probably have to manually deselect the original channel 4.)

This is actually a bit different from the QAM remapping people are looking for, because the way I'm envisioning it, the guide data for the channel before remapping stays with it after it's remapped.

I'm sure this is the kind of feature some would deem confusing, but I'm also sure that Tivo could implement it in a way that wasn't.


----------

